# Big Al's BOXING DAY!!!



## coldmantis

Not sure if anyone got the flyers in mail yet but some highlights I see:

55gallon tank $59.99
Marineland Canister filters starting from $69.99
Ehiem Canister filters starting from $89.99
Instant Ocean 200 gallon mix $29.99
Reptile dome lights from $9.99(for people wanting cheap light fixtures for their planted tank)
and that's about all that's seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## WiyRay

I never get flyers in the mail 

Those are pretty good deals however. Any idea if its specific to a certain location or all?


----------



## coldmantis

I never used to get them either, when I first sign up for the vip card they wrote my address wrong, I had to get them to change it about 5 times!!!. Every time they fix something they screw something else up. I see that on the fine print of the ad it states specials not available in all locations but doesn't state which locations has the sale.


----------



## df001

the specials are likely from corperate - i know BA scarb, mississauga are still corperate stores, but brampton is not. not sure about the others.


----------



## Yami

55G for $59 is very cheap.... you will only get this price from a used one


----------



## Neebz

Does anyone know if the red sea max 130d will be on sale. I understand that it is available at some stores


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tbird

Can anyone post the flyer?


----------



## bob123

The boxing day sale applies to all stores.


----------



## Tim

any discounts on livestock or other tanks?

cheers


----------



## loonie

The only thing I dislike about BA sales is the cash back. So far, have done the cash back three times, never rcv a cent. Anyone had the same experience.


----------



## Pius

That's from 2009...I'll post my flyer up in a few moments...

EDIT: Add Flyers


----------



## fish_luva

Thanks... Just noticed that so i took it off.... oops...!!!!


----------



## trailblazer295

From past experience who generally has better selection/deals on equipment scarb or NY?


----------



## getochkn

Tim said:


> any discounts on livestock or other tanks?
> 
> cheers


It says 20-75% off all livestock and reptiles in store and then lists Tropical Fish, Marine Fish, Aquatic Plants, corals, Live rock, bearded dragons, geckos, snakes, turtles, frogs and much more.


----------



## Tim

getochkn said:


> It says 20-75% off all livestock and reptiles in store and then lists Tropical Fish, Marine Fish, Aquatic Plants, corals, Live rock, bearded dragons, geckos, snakes, turtles, frogs and much more.


thx.

Who is going to be there at 8 am LOL. And please don't tell me they have lineups.

I need a few things so I may drag my butt out of bed just to make sure I get them. Too bad about the mail in offer for the salt. I hate those things.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Which Eheim filter is that ? If it's the Classic 2211 Filter then it's only 10 bucks cheaper. 

Which canister do you guys think is the best on sale?


----------



## binhle

*cashback*

you mean rebates? I just got a Penguin HOB filter that has a $10 rebate. I mail all the docs to Marineland this past Monday. Hopefully I'll get my $10 if not it was still a good deal. $30 for a Peguin 350B.


----------



## shikrai

Just saw some fantastic,hermanthis cuba,jawa fern narrow leaf,shinersia and a lot of other great plants at big al,s mississaugua.


----------



## Canadianbettas

Yami said:


> 55G for $59 is very cheap.... you will only get this price from a used one


Yup I will be picking up a 55, plus I get a 25 dollar discount cause I have a 1000 points


----------



## ozi

I bought a bucket of Instant Ocean salt last year and got my 5 bucks rebate check in the mail...but when I took it to the bank I made the mistake of taking it in person to one of their workers, who gave me the dirtiest & weirdest look ever saying she's never seen a check like that. They put a hold on it for 2 weeks, but eventually I got my five dalla 
Next time though, save yourself the hassle & just drop it off in their ATMs


----------



## TLe041

I might pick up a Dymax IQ3 tank. Do you guys know if that's a good price? Has it been on sale for cheaper in the past?


----------



## solarz

TLe041 said:


> I might pick up a Dymax IQ3 tank. Do you guys know if that's a good price? Has it been on sale for cheaper in the past?


It's a pretty good price. The lowest I've seen before is for 69.99$.


----------



## getochkn

TLe041 said:


> I might pick up a Dymax IQ3 tank. Do you guys know if that's a good price? Has it been on sale for cheaper in the past?


Seems to be a decent price. I like them too, but if I was going to dive into Saltwater, I would probably want something bigger. The single light on its own isn't really enough to grow many corals or such. Most people that I've read on Reef forums either add another light or 2 even or mod 1 all blue, etc. By the time you add 2 extra lights, thats $120 plus tax plus having to mod one for some blues. Others say the flow isn't the best either for corals that need decent flow and have to upgrade the return pump. Might be ok for a coral or two and some SW snails and shrimp, but from reading its not the best. For fresh water, might work out better, although not sure still how good the lights would be for a planted tank. Its only about 1.5gallons I think in size total.

For a $120, you could probably setup a better SW or FW tank exactly how you wanted, especially with savings of up to 40% off all other Marineland tanks.


----------



## TLe041

Thanks for the replies, guys.

I totally agree with it being unsuitable for a saltwater pico. I was just looking for a small all-in-one tank for my beta. The choice was either this or the Fluval Spec.


----------



## solarz

getochkn said:


> Seems to be a decent price. I like them too, but if I was going to dive into Saltwater, I would probably want something bigger. The single light on its own isn't really enough to grow many corals or such. Most people that I've read on Reef forums either add another light or 2 even or mod 1 all blue, etc. By the time you add 2 extra lights, thats $120 plus tax plus having to mod one for some blues. Others say the flow isn't the best either for corals that need decent flow and have to upgrade the return pump. Might be ok for a coral or two and some SW snails and shrimp, but from reading its not the best. For fresh water, might work out better, although not sure still how good the lights would be for a planted tank. Its only about 1.5gallons I think in size total.
> 
> For a $120, you could probably setup a better SW or FW tank exactly how you wanted, especially with savings of up to 40% off all other Marineland tanks.


I have a Dymax IQ3, and I have to say there are a few things to watch out for:

1- the LED light becomes noticeably dimmer within a couple of months. I've read online that this happens if you use the dimmer.

2- Evaporation and temperature will be major issues in a tank this small.

3- The pump is adjustable but can be quite noisy (at least mine is). At maximum flow rate though, I'd say the flow is pretty decent for a tank that size.


----------



## getochkn

TLe041 said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys.
> 
> I totally agree with it being unsuitable for a saltwater pico. I was just looking for a small all-in-one tank for my beta. The choice was either this or the Fluval Spec.


I'd go with the spec or just get a 5.5 or 10gal, derim the top at least and have a way better tank for him. 1.6gal isn't enough for a betta. They like room to swim too and its amazing when you put a betta in a bigger tank, how much they swim and use the space and enjoy it.


----------



## zenafish

Watch out about their salt sale, there's a mail-in rebate that needs to be done. I didn't get all my money back last boxing day coz you can only claim 3 per receipt and I had all 6 on one. Ended up paying more than I wished.

Just a heads up.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Nothing too interesting for me. Heh, still on that 500mL bottleof Prime I got almost 2 yrs ago with 90% of the bottle still full. 

Only thing I'd probably go for is Prime or if I can free up some space some small livestock and have a lifetime supply of water conditioner.


----------



## Tbird

Hopefully some of their big tanks will be on sale!!!


----------



## bigfishy

Tbird said:


> Hopefully some of their big tanks will be on sale!!!


Their big tanks are still too small, if your looking for a big holding tank, I got one for sale 

60" x 60" x 30" (plexiglass) tub, holds water 

450G

$450


----------



## loonie

Those of you who got the mail in rebate, you are lucky. I never got a cent for the last three to four years for anything I bought from BigAls. I mail in as what was required, there was no mistake, this is why I do not believe in those mail in rebates.


----------



## Neebz

solarz said:


> I have a Dymax IQ3, and I have to say there are a few things to watch out for:
> 
> 1- the LED light becomes noticeably dimmer within a couple of months. I've read online that this happens if you use the dimmer.
> 
> 2- Evaporation and temperature will be major issues in a tank this small.
> 
> 3- The pump is adjustable but can be quite noisy (at least mine is). At maximum flow rate though, I'd say the flow is pretty decent for a tank that size.


Do you think the iq3 would make a good quarantine tank. It looks like it would fit in the cabinet of a red sea max 130d - the rsm 130 will be my first tank - wonder if a quarantine is even necessary or whether a coral dip is good enough

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz

Neebz said:


> Do you think the iq3 would make a good quarantine tank. It looks like it would fit in the cabinet of a red sea max 130d - the rsm 130 will be my first tank - wonder if a quarantine is even necessary or whether a coral dip is good enough


I think the only concern is that it might be too small to keep a larger fish, or many small fish, for a few weeks.


----------



## max88

Big Al's pre-boxing day clearance. Some starter kits that are the same as on boxing day sale.

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/BoxingWeek/Pre-BoxingWeek.html


----------



## AquaNeko

loonie said:


> Those of you who got the mail in rebate, you are lucky. I never got a cent for the last three to four years for anything I bought from BigAls. I mail in as what was required, there was no mistake, this is why I do not believe in those mail in rebates.


Not sure what mail in deals you bought. I do know MIR (mail in rebates) from reputable product companies have a high degree of honoring thier MIRs.

Like if some no name company offered a MIR I'm less likely to buy that product for the MIR with that company vs say a company with a long record of good MIR's like say Patriot Memory for instance.

Always make sure the reciept is good from the store before you leave. IF the store printed something wrong then it can be a reason why the rebate was rejected.


----------



## Hunter

*Open*

Do the stores open @10:00am or earlier?

Gavin


----------



## sig

Hunter said:


> Do the stores open @10:00am or earlier?
> 
> Gavin


they opening at 8 AM on 26. This is for BA on Steeles and do not know about others

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Hunter

*Hrs*

26th 8am-9pm


----------



## Canadianbettas

bought a 55 today... didn't stick around long to look at livestock or anything else really got in got out.. too many people...... even for a fish store ahh 

What did u guys purchase?


----------



## Syed

Bought some reef crystal salt, the one on special. Also got 3 Narcius snails and 3 Astrea snails. Got a Yellow wrasse as well. That 55 gallon tank for $59.99 was really tempting but then I figured I would need a stand, new light fixtures and more live rock. I'll stick with my 30 gallon for now.


----------



## Canadianbettas

Syed said:


> Bought some reef crystal salt, the one on special. Also got 3 Narcius snails and 3 Astrea snails. Got a Yellow wrasse as well. That 55 gallon tank for $59.99 was really tempting but then I figured I would need a stand, new light fixtures and more live rock. I'll stick with my 30 gallon for now.


Yea it was real tempting I would not of bought it if I didn't have 1000 points to redeem lol.

So it end up costing me 40 with -$25 off!


----------



## splur

Went to the Big Al's in Ottawa, was home for the holidays. Disappointing...


----------



## d_lit_e

Does anyone know the boxing day price on the cherry shrimps at the Vaughan Big Al's location?

Edit: They were $2.99 each and $15 for 6, so I grabbed 6


----------

